# If I could fall in love again, I'd fall in love with you



## wide12

Hi, I'd like (if possible) to  know the translation of this sentence in Japanese (if it's possible in romaji, better).

If I could fall
In love again
I'd fall in love with you


----------



## wathavy

Mata koi ni ochiru to shitara anata to sou shitai.]
また、こいにおちると　したら、あなたと　そう　したい。

Mata koi suru to shitara anata ni koi shitai.
また、こい　する　と　したら　あなた　に　こい　したい。

Or,

Jyou netsu no ai ni meguri aeru no nara anata to no aida de sounaritai.
じょうねつ　の　あい　に　めぐり　あえる　の　なら　あなた　と　の　あいだ　で　そうなりたい。

情熱の愛に巡り逢えるのなら、あなたとの間でそうなりたい。


----------



## wide12

Thanks you very much wathavy


----------



## Derselbe

wathavy said:


> Mata koi ni ochiru to shitara anata to sou shitai.]
> また、こいにおちると　したら、あなたと　そう　したい。
> 
> Mata koi suru to shitara anata ni koi shitai.
> また、こい　する　と　したら　あなた　に　こい　したい。



どうやってそれは「could」を翻訳するんですか。
「また、こいに落ちられたら」と言えませんか。


----------



## cristy0505

Mata koi ni ochitara (ochiru nara) moichido anata/kimi ni koi wo suru (kimi to/anata to)
About could,that's why you using ochitara/ochiru nara instead of ochiru only.
Tha's how I'd say that... 

_That's sweet ..._


----------



## wathavy

Derselbe said:


> どうやってそれは「could」を翻訳するんですか。
> 「また、こいに落ちられたら」と言えませんか。


'could' after 'if' intended to be used to indicate one's wish, if I am right.
So, I don't bother translating them, though.
Cheers.


----------



## Wishfull

Derselbe said:


> どうやってそれは「could」を翻訳するんですか。
> 「また、こいに落ちられたら」と言えませんか。



「また、恋に落ちられたら」と言えないことはないと思います。
しかし、それは、ちょっと、子供の話し方のようです。

「could」をあえて翻訳するならば、私ならば、
「再び恋に落ちることができたとしたならば」
「また恋に落ちることができるとするならば」
と翻訳します。

（君と破局して、もう二度と恋など御免だが）もし、もう一度人を恋することがあるとするならば、その時はきっとまた君を恋するだろう。
あるいはまた、別のシナリオでは
（妻子ある身で、もう恋はできないが）もし、もう一度だけ人を恋することができるのなら、その時は君を恋するだろう。
また恋ができるのなら、その時は君だ！
また恋ができるなら、君に決めた！
・・・・・
恋愛のセリフはいくらでもありますよね・・・


----------



## Derselbe

cristy0505 said:


> About could,that's why you using ochitara/ochiru nara instead of ochiru only.



tara or nara are supposed to translate "if".
So:
ochitara/ochirunara => If I fall



> 'could' after 'if' intended to be used to indicate one's wish, if I am right.
> So, I don't bother translating them, though.
> Cheers.



Really? I though that was only the case if the if-clause is not followed by anything. Like:
If I only could turn back the time. (=> I wish I could turn back the time. The omitted part is like "that would be great: If I could turn back the time, that would be great.) So in that situation it does express a wish.

But if the if-clause is actually followed by information as to what would happen, I think it's usually really meant to express a potential.

Well, after all, I am not an English native speaker either. But I am really currious to hear a natives opinion on that. Maybe my understanding is completely wrong.


----------



## wathavy

cristy0505 said:


> Mata koi ni ochitara (ochiru nara) moichido anata/kimi ni koi wo suru (kimi to/anata to)
> About could,that's why you using ochitara/ochiru nara instead of ochiru only.
> Tha's how I'd say that...
> 
> _That's sweet ..._


He is right.


----------



## cristy0505

I did got your point however you have to understand japanese is very simple language,it doesn't has many words/terms so they have to "borrow" from other languages and apply it on day-by-day talking (it even on their dictionary)
If you had to say that the closest would be these and the person would get the point.
Still beautiful the way it is


----------



## Flaminius

cristy0505 said:


> I did got your point however you have to understand Japanese is very simple language, it doesn't has many words/terms so they have to "borrow" from other languages and apply it on day-by-day talking (it even on their dictionary).
> If you had to say that the closest would be these and the person would get the point.
> Still beautiful the way it is.


[Please capitalise language names in English and place a space after a comma (RULE #11).]

What does the scarcity of indigenous words have to do with the topic at hand?


----------



## cristy0505

What I meant was that it cannot be translated like if it was english,spanish,italian or any other languague as well as japanese lacks many terms or as for the fact many languages has many terms that isn't used at other countries...
As for a simple example I'll give the follow phrase:
I (watashi) love (ai) you (anata) if you had to translate the way it is would would be like this and it's weird alot (can I use that term here,mister?)
And thanks for taking your time searching the rules for me


----------



## Derselbe

> About could,that's why you using ochitara/ochiru nara instead of ochiru only.


The reason why he was using tara/nara instead of a blank ochiru is that the sentence would not make any sense at all, not even be grammatical.

"Mata koi ni ochiru moichido anata/kimi ni koi wo suru." Is not a valid Japanese sentence. It could be understood as two sentences. But than it would mean: "I fall in love again. I fall in love with you again."
tara/nara are used to express the if-clause.



cristy0505 said:


> What I meant was that it cannot be translated like if it was english,spanish,italian or any other languague as well as japanese lacks many terms or as for the fact many languages has many terms that isn't used at other countries...
> As for a simple example I'll give the follow phrase:
> I (watashi) love (ai) you (anata) if you had to translate the way it is would would be like this and it's weird alot (can I use that term here,mister?)
> And thanks for taking your time searching the rules for me





> you have to understand japanese is very simple language,it doesn't has many words/terms


I think you are confusing something. The fact that Japanese uses different syntax rules doesn't make it simple at all. In fact Japanese has an incredibly huge vocabulary. Most of the words that are borrowed from different languages exist in Japanese, but are just not used. Maybe you just haven't discovered the complexity of the Japanese language so far.

You are however right in that that you cannot translate English to Japanese word by word. But nobody here tried to do so. 
There is a way in Japanese to express potential (the english word "can") as is in probably every language on this earth. 
The phrase "ochitara" just doesn't contain that piece of grammar. 
What you are saying is basically that Japanese can not express a difference between "I fall in love" and "I can fall in love". For whatever reason you might think so, you are, excuse me, wrong on that.

So the discussion here is not at all about whether Japanese has ways to express "can". It is only about whether "can" _should _be translated in this particular case, which is more a question on how to understand the English original sentence. Wathavy brought up an interesting aspect on that.


----------



## TunS

Derselbe said:


> Really? I though that was only the case if the if-clause is not followed by anything. Like:
> If I only could turn back the time. (=> I wish I could turn back the time. The omitted part is like "that would be great: If I could turn back the time, that would be great.) So in that situation it does express a wish.
> 
> But if the if-clause is actually followed by information as to what would happen, I think it's usually really meant to express a potential.
> 
> Well, after all, I am not an English native speaker either. But I am really curious to hear a natives opinion on that. Maybe my understanding is completely wrong.



Hello Derselbe, I agree with your explanation, however I would like to add that 'If I could' can be used to express a hypothetical situation also.

1.)If I (could/were able to) tell her [that] I love her, I would (but I can't because she's dead.) _Hypothetical_

2.) If (I could/the opportunity arises to) speak with Mr. Smith, I'd be delighted. _Potential/conditional_

I'm not a grammarian, but this is the way I percieve it and If anyone knows better, I'm all ears.


----------



## wide12

Hi again, I am grateful for all your answers. As for the original meaning of the sentence, I tried to imply a possibility...I mean, I'll try to explain the sentence:
If I had the chance to fall in love again, I'd fall in love with you.

or...

If I were able to fall in love again, I'd fall in love with you.

I hope this can clear the original meaning of what I wrote


----------



## Derselbe

Thank you TunS! That cleared it up for me.

@wide12

Do you want to say, that you are not able to fall in love again (maybe because you have been hurten so badly) or do you want to say, that you may fall in love again one day, but you don't know yet?


----------



## wide12

Actually, none of them. Maybe the second meaing is closer to what I want to say, but still it is not what I want to say. 

Hmm...How should I explain it..., I want to say that as *timeless*, nor past nor future nor present, as in "if we go back to  the past, i would fall again in love with you" but also " if I fall in love again, I'd (like to) fall in love again with you".

Quite a tricky sentence, I understand what I want to say, but somehow it's hard to explain


----------



## TunS

Derselbe said:


> Thank you TunS! That cleared it up for me.
> 
> @wide12
> 
> Do you want to say, that you are not able to fall in love again (maybe because you have been hurten so badly) or do you want to say, that you may fall in love again one day, but you don't know yet?



No problem! Maybe this isn't such a predicament in Japanese, perhaps both meanings can be achieved through a single sentence. Whereas in English, we have the subjuntive to highlight this difference. 

Hello Wide12,

In Spanish would your sentence be:

"Si pudiera enamorarme otra vez (pero no puedo), me enamoraría de ti." (perdona mi castellano!)

If so, what your saying is that it is near impossible for you to fall in love with this person as there are obstacles (e.g. you're married to someone else, etc.), in this case I would use Wishful-san's suggestion:

もし、もう一度だけ人を恋することができるのなら、その時は君を恋するだろう。

(By the way, I'm in no way a skilful Japanese speaker )


----------



## wide12

Hello TunS,

Nice Spanish , Yes, in Spanish that would be my sentence, but how would the sentence look like if we drop the " it is near impossible for you to fall in love with this person"  (even if there are obstacles you can fall in love I guess?  )

It's like saying, you fell in love in the past with that person, and saying that in the past you'd fall in love again with that person, but also you would like to fall in love again with that person again in the future.

Thanks for your answers


----------



## TunS

wide12 said:


> Hello TunS,
> 
> Nice Spanish , Yes, in Spanish that would be my sentence, but how would the sentence look like if we drop the " it is near impossible for you to fall in love with this person"  (even if there are obstacles you can fall in love I guess?  )
> 
> It's like saying, you fell in love in the past with that person, and saying that in the past you'd fall in love again with that person, but also you would like to fall in love again with that person again in the future.
> 
> Thanks for your answers



Hello again, 

I'm not proficient enough to suggest an alternative, I'm just trying to make your request clearer for the Natives and Fluent speakers. Discúlpame, no quiero darte una frase que estará lleno de errores .


----------

